
Apple engineer describes what it was like to work on the original iPhone - jonbaer
https://bgr.com/2016/12/26/iphone-history-wiki-original-iphone-engineer-project-purple/
======
macintux
Existing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268447)

